# 55 gallon build!!



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

Well guys after having a single 10G i decided to start a bigger Viv and put some Leucs on it (just got them today from Matt at the Chicago reptile house during the NARBC)well  i still need to finish the waterfall but here it goes.


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

more pics, plus a shot of my other 10G tank (well my dart at least)


----------



## kayvin (Sep 26, 2009)

Awesome tank! I really like the river! (never would have thought of that)


----------



## jamesgriff (Oct 12, 2009)

that water feature is awesome!!! i bought two leucs from the reptile house too haha and two from the show haha very nice though


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

It also has a waterfall but the valve is closed because i have not found any slate to finish it.


----------



## mattolsen (Feb 26, 2009)

hey man it's matt.... nice to see the tanks came out awesome. Looks like the leucs are happy. The hard part is not going crazy with building tanks and turning your room into dart frog insanity. Anyways, ever need anything let me know.


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey Matt, great that you found my post. Here are a few shots of the leucs 
they are eating great and they love the river. I just need more plants.

Julio.


----------



## Tran2la (Nov 6, 2009)

I would really love to see the water fall feature. This viv is awesome! Love the river!


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

Tran2la said:


> I would really love to see the water fall feature. This viv is awesome! Love the river!


I will try to post some pics of the waterfall soon.
I just wish i had more time!!


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

Topete said:


> I will try to post some pics of the waterfall soon.
> I just wish i had more time!!



Finally had some time! more plants added as well. None melted so far..


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

cool viv! those mushrooms in the inferalanis pic are tight! is that an exoterra fogger your using? have you had any incidents with it?


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

hukilausurfer said:


> cool viv! those mushrooms in the inferalanis pic are tight! is that an exoterra fogger your using? have you had any incidents with it?


no it is not an exoterra fogger, some online videos showed me they are BAD!!. i bought it from a local dealer in the Chi and they don't give out shocks or melt plastic.


----------

